# Trifecta in ECO mode



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

i have noticed that while just driving along in eco mode at about 1500 to 2000 rpm around 40 to 45 mph i get like a shutter...like the trans is trying to shift down to 5th and than right back to 6th. it don't happen all the time and never happen in sport mode...any idea's


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

o and everytime i am on a hill and go to pull out...i peel out no matter how i hit the gas she just burns out. its like the car is locked in place and when i hit the gas it builds for a second and than BURN out!???


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Straight out of the factory when using light acceleration the auto transmission will shift into 6th at 40mph.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

^^This...Mine shifts into 6th at 42mpg every time...but the shuddering I do not have...
I'm not tuned yet either. I'd datalog to catch it and send it in for a tweaking....


----------

